# OT: mobile access



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

I have seen a few people posting from mobile devices and I was wondering if there is an app for iphone? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post it I just have seen so many people posting from phones etc. thanks


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Tapatalk. But I often just browse the website, and it comes up as a mobile friendly website
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

the 2.99 app? or is there a cheaper one?


----------

